
An AI with 30 Years of Knowledge Finally Goes to Work - finisterre
http://an-ai-with-30-years-worth-of-knowledge-finally-goes-to-work/
======
sharemywin
I re-posted the link that works.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11286089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11286089)

